# Work Shop Talk - Tour of my Work Shop



## JimDobson (Jul 9, 2019)

Here's a tour of my small work shop/shed. When you have a small shed its like a boat, you don't waste a square inch of space and all nooks and crannies get utilized!


----------



## deeferdog (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi Jim, my shed's a little bigger but not much, I understand how everything has to have its place. My trouble is , as I get older, remembering where everything is, in fact remembering if I have what it is I'm looking for. Great setup and thanks for sharing the video. Cheers, Peter.


----------



## JimDobson (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks Peter, I can't believe how long it can take me sometimes to find something that I have put away and haven't used for a while as well.


----------



## EddieV (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! As someone just starting our with machining, these workshop tours are really inspiring. You have a real treasure-cave there! 
I'm borrowing your idea with the jars!


----------



## tornitore45 (Sep 20, 2019)

Looks so much like mine.  A lifetime of accumulating, labeling and forever rearranging to store more stuff, more efficiently in a what seems to be a shrinking space.


----------



## MrMetric (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh, now I feel better.  All these stunningly clean shops that are uber organized.  They almost look unused (although I know they are).  I'd love to have the room and discipline to keep my shop that way but the reality is that unless I move, I never will.  Your shop looks a lot more like mine.  And there is *nothing* wrong with that (or the clean ones).  You clearly enjoy your time in your shop and that is what counts. +1 to you, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## animal12 (Jun 11, 2020)

JIm you defiantly have a place for everything & everything in it's place . can you tell us some about your grinder rest on the grinder on the end of the bench . they look like they have a real nice size to them 
thanks
animal


----------



## a41capt (Jun 13, 2020)

I can’t imagine thAt there’s any satisfaction in not having to hunt for a half hour for something in a shop and finally finding it!


----------

